# ***2012 Fantasy Fight League Draft.***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Since hit and dude aren't on I thought I would get this thing started for them. Fighters from any organization can be picked but remember that only fights in Dream, Bellator, Strikeforce and the UFC will acquire points. Picking order will reverse for each consecutive round of picks.​ 
Draft will start in 1 hour or once the first person makes there pick. 
Round 1. 
*1. "El Guapo" - Hector Lombard*
*2. The Best Around - Frankie Edgar*
*3. KillStarz - Jon Jones*
*4. MRBRESK - Skipped.*
*5 St. Paul Guy - Jose Aldo*
*6 Toxic - Gilbert Melendez*
*7 SJ - Jim Miller*
*8 DragonStriker - Alistair Overeem*
*10 Pipe - Michael Chandler*
*11 420atalon - Jake Ellenberger*
*12 Walker - Dominick Cruz*
*13 ROFLCopter - Joseph Benavidez*
*14 Hixxy - Ronda Rousey*
*15 Hexabob69 - Skipped*
*16 SM33 - Alexander Gustafsson*
*17 HitOrGetHit - Skipped *
*18 Mike28 - Skippped*
*19 LuckBox - Nick Diaz* 
*20 Wukkadb - Junior Dos Santos*
*21. Rauno - Rashad Evans *
*22. dudeabides - Anderson Silva *
*23. Ruckus - Ben Henderson *
*24. TheLyotoLegion - Vitor Belfort* 
*25. K R Y - Carlos Condit *
*26. G Land - Phil Davis*
*27. Hawndo - Urijah Faber *
*28 mattandbenny - Demetrious Johnson*
*29 Term - Daniel Cormier*
*30. LizaG - Michael Bisping*
*31. Intermission - Chad Mendes*
**32 MRBRESK - Cain Velasquez *
**33 hexabob69 - Skipped *
**34 HitOrGetHit - Skipped* 
**35 Mike28 - Donald Cerrone*​ 

Round 2. 
*36. Intermission - Gegard Mousasi *
*37. LizaG - Frank Mir*
*38 Term - Dan Henderson*
*39 mattandbenny - Chris Weidman*
*40. Hawndo - Chael Sonnen*
*41. G Land - Anthony Johnson*
*42. K R Y - Cristiane Santos*
*43. TheLyotoLegion - Josh Koscheck* 
*44. Ruckus - Nate Diaz*
*45. dudeabides - Eddie Alvarez* 
*46. Rauno - Renan Barao*
*47 Wukkadb - Skipped*
*48 LuckBox - Lyoto Machida* 
*49 Mike28 - Anthony Pettis*
*50 HitOrGetHit - Ben Askren*
*51 SM33 - Miguel Torres*
*52 Hexabob69 - Mark Munoz*
*53 Hixxy - Georges St. Pierre*
*54 ROFLCopter - Tatsuya Kawajiri*
*55 Walker - Dustin Poirer*
*56 420atalon - Rory MacDonald*
*57 Pipe - Ian McCall*
*59 DragonStriker - Quinton Rampage Jackson *
*60 SJ - Erick Silva *
*61 Toxic - Tyrone Woodley*
*62 St. Paul Guy - Melvin Guillard *
*63 MRBRESK - Skipped*
*64 KillStarz - Ross Pearson*
*65 The Best Around - Skipped*
*66 "El Guapo" - Jake Shields*
**66.1 Wukkadb - Fabricio Werdum*
**66.3 MRBRESK - Rousimar Palhares*
**66.4 The Best Around - Skipped*​ 
Round 3. 
*67. "El Guapo" - Demian Maia*
*68. The Best Around - Cheick Kongo*
*69. KillStarz - Joe Lauzon*
*70. MRBRESK - Edson Barboza*
*71 St. Paul Guy - Marlon Sandro*
*72 Toxic - Luke Rockhold*
*73 SJ - Jimy Hettes*
*74 DragonStriker - Mauricio "Shogun" Rua*
*76 Pipe - Andrey Koreshkov*
*77 420atalon - Erik Koch*
*78 Walker - Alan Belcher*
*79 ROFLCopter - Bibiano Fernandes*
*80 Hixxy - Johny Hendricks*
*81 Hexabob69 - Roger Gracie*
*82 SM33 - Thiago Alves*
*83 HitOrGetHit - Miesha Tate*
*84 Mike28 - Matt Mitrione*
*85 LuckBox - Gray Maynard*
*86 Wukkadb - Martin Kampmann*
*87. Rauno - Diego Sanchez*
*88. dudeabides - Hatsu Hioki*
*89. Ruckus - Pat Curran*
*90. TheLyotoLegion - Brian Stann*
*91. K R Y - Fedor Emelianenko*
*92. G Land - Skipped*
*93. Hawndo - Dennis Siver*
*94 mattandbenny - Brian Foster*
*95 Term - Chan Sung Jung*
*96. LizaG - Tim Kennedy*
*97. Intermission - Brian Ebersole*
**97.1 G Land - Skipped*​ 


Round 4. 
*98. Intermission Michael McDonald*
*99. LizaG - Stephan Bonnar*
*100 Term - Ronaldo Souza*
*101 mattandbenny - Alexandre Bezerra*
*102. Hawndo - Rick Hawn*
*103. G Land - Habib Nurmagomedov*
*104. K R Y - Terry Etim*
*105. TheLyotoLegion - Yushin Okami*
*106. Ruckus - Clay Guida*
*107. dudeabides - Maiquel Falcão*
*108. Rauno - Stipe Miocic*
*109 Wukkadb - Evan Dunham*
*110 LuckBox - Jon Fitch*
*111 Mike28 - Skipped*
*112 HitOrGetHit - Forrest Griffin*
*113 SM33 - Diego Brandao*
*114 Hexabob69 - Mike Easton*
*115 Hixxy - Charles Oliveira*
*116 ROFLCopter - John Dodson*
*117 Walker - King Mo Lawal*
*118 420atalon - James Te Huna*
*119 Pipe - Gleison Tibau*
*121 DragonStriker - Skipped*
*122 SJ - Ronny Markes*
*123 Toxic - Patricio Freire *
*124 St. Paul Guy - Patricky Freire*
*125 MRBRESK - Thiago Silva*
*126 KillStarz - Mark Hominick*
*127 The Best Around - Ryan Bader*
*128 "El Guapo" - Ed Herman*
**128.1 Mike28 - Pat Barry*
**128.2 DragonStriker - Alex Caceres*​ 



Round 5. 
*129. "El Guapo" - Skipped*
*130. The Best Around - Paul Daley *
*131. KillStarz - Diego Nunes*
*132. MRBRESK - Rafael Cavalcante*
*133 St. Paul Guy - Antonio Rogerio Nogueira*
*134 Toxic - Joe Warren*
*135 SJ - Jason Miller*
*136 DragonStriker - Skipped*
*138 Pipe - Cole Miller*
*139 420atalon - Shinya Aoki*
*140 Walker - Brendan Schaub*
*141 ROFLCopter - Eric Prindle*
*142 Hixxy - Scott Jorgensen*
*143 Hexabob69 - Stefan Struve*
*144 SM33 - Ivan Menjivar*
*145 HitOrGetHit - BJ Penn*
*146 Mike28 - Dennis Bermudez*
*147 LuckBox - TJ Dillashaw*
*148 Wukkadb - Fabricio Camoes*
*149. Rauno - Roy Nelson*
*150. dudeabides - Antonio Silva*
*151. Ruckus - Tony Ferguson*
*152. TheLyotoLegion - Derek Brunson*
*153. K R Y - Josh Barnett*
*154. G Land - Court McGee*
*155. Hawndo - Dave Herman*
*156 mattandbenny - Travis Browne*
*157 Term - Shane Del Rosario*
*158. LizaG - Ben Saunders*
*159. Intermission - John Makdessi*
**159.1 "El Guapo" - George Sotiropoulos*
**159.2 DragonStriker - Takeya Mizugaki*​ 
Round 6.
*160. hexabob69 - Eduardo Dantas*
*161 HitOrGetHit - Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira*
*163 The Best Around - Clifford Starks*
*164 G Land - Aaron Simpson*​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

We make the picks in this thread?

Looks like I will plenty of time to think about my first pick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah picks are made in this thread and we will try to edit them in as we go. Remember though that since your last you will make 2 picks.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

"El Guapo" PM'd me, he takes Hector Lombard.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Tough call. If this is in time for the next UFC PPV, then I take Jose Aldo. But if it is not or no guarantee, then I take Frank Edgar.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

...Did this man seriously not take Jon Jones? The Best Around got a gift.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I avoid picking favorites in fantasy lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

no guarantee but last year it took 11 days and we have more people this year.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok yeah that's fine to give me Edgar then


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jon jones for me please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I added that on the op, MRBRESK you're up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So how does this work for like UFC 142 or any other event coming up shortly? Does the draft have to be finished before any points can be made? As long as the fighter is picked before the fight do they count?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> So how does this work for like UFC 142 or any other event coming up shortly? Does the draft have to be finished before any points can be made? As long as the fighter is picked before the fight do they count?


I think it started out last year as soon as the draft was done.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I think it started out last year as soon as the draft was done.


Yup! So everyone hurry the F up! This is exciting for me..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SJ said:


> Yup! So everyone hurry the F up! This is exciting for me..


I know, i missed some points last time i think because the draft wasn't finished. All good.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Everybody's worried about being done by the 7th for the Dean of Mean's first round title fight win I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well obviously Jardine will go in the first round. I am shocked he wasn't first overall.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

No Internet. Much appreciated toxic. On my phone now and was not looking toward to doing this on my phone. Hoping to have Internet back tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If anyone has any concerns or whatnot, just shoot a PM to whichever staff members who's online. Just throwing it out here.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

4 hours left for MRBRESK then we will skip him.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Just to clarify there is no bonus to picking UFC fighters over other organisations?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

none what so ever.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We make the same points whether they fight in UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator or DREAM (unless it's one of their crazy wrestling matches they don't count).


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You should absolutely pick UFC fighters if you can though.

Bellator and DREAM are utter crapshoots for how often a dude is actually going to fight.

For example a top tier guy like Bibano might fight once, and then on the NYE card. So despite winning all of his fights, he may not fight often.

Bellator is the absolute worst with their once per year fighting champions.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

2 Hours left on the clock for MRBRESK.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> You should absolutely pick UFC fighters if you can though.
> 
> Bellator and DREAM are utter crapshoots for how often a dude is actually going to fight.
> 
> ...


Actually you should come up with your own strategy when selecting fighters as plenty of non-UFC fighters have gained HUGE points in this format in the past couple of years.

Just do some research and make the best call. :thumbsup:​


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow my spot sucks big toes!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Wow my spot sucks big toes!!!!


At least your getting an awesome second round pick.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

This is true


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't worry G_Land, it's not like you'll be stuck with Junie. You might have to pick Brock, though.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have to make my list out soon when is the deadline.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Time is up, yes?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MRBRESK is skipped and will have to make up his pick at the end of the round.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> I have to make my list out soon when is the deadline.


There isn't a required rule to send lists to anybody with a deadline, we just do that when our turn might come up and we're away. It's optional. Yours will be here pretty soon I'm guessing now that MrB's 8 hours are up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SJ is on the clock.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> MRBRESK is skipped and will have to make up his pick at the end of the round.


Do I still make 2 or now just one and then he gets 8 hours for his first pick.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh snap Im next I need to think of who i'm picking rofl.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Term said:


> Do I still make 2 or now just one and then he gets 8 hours for his first pick.


You will get one then he will get an opportunity to make his first pick again.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

....

My first pick is Jim Miller.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I guarantee my first 2 picks will be taken probably lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dragon Striker is on the clock.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Dragon Striker is on the clock.


Oh snap Give me a few minutes I have my pick just want to make this dramatic


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DragonStriker only has 7 1/2 hours left... WILL HE MAKE IT!!?? :eek02:


(Just trying to help)


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> DragonStriker only has 7 1/2 hours left... WILL HE MAKE IT!!??
> 
> 
> (Just trying to help)


Oh snap lol I am deciding between two right now...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

My pick is Alistair Overeem


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That means Guy Incognito is on the clock now.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Shinya Aoki


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> Shinya Aoki


ROFL that was fast wow. I forgot it was today and I figured my first pick would have been gone lol.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated. pipe's turn on the late late shift.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just sent some picks via Pm so in case I'm sleeping or huntin I'm covered


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn missed out on the start on this...can I make my 1st pick for 2013 please?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> Shinya Aoki


Bah. that was my first pick.

I chose you Michael Chandler


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Damn missed out on the start on this...can I make my 1st pick for 2013 please?


I honestly don't see why you can't be added to the bottom of the list now? Round 1 isn't over so joining shouldn't be an issue  Will wait for another staff member to back me on that, but I assume they will


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

K R Y said:


> I honestly don't see why you can't be added to the bottom of the list now? Round 1 isn't over so joining shouldn't be an issue  Will wait for another staff member to back me on that, but I assume they will


Would be cool if I could thanks, if I can be added, hope I'm awake when it's my time to pick haha


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> My pick is Alistair Overeem


Motherffff.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon, your on the clock.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've sent a small list to HitOrGetHit, I'll try and add more to it if I get time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

About 2 1/2 hours left for 420atalon.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sent HitOrGetHit a list of 10, that should keep me covered


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Even if you have like 3 people in front send a quick list with your top 4 to a couple staff members and we can get you covered,


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Even if you have like 3 people in front send a quick list with your top 4 to a couple staff members and we can get you covered,


I know there's some way to go before my turn, I sent you a list of 4, HOGH has a list of 10 (lol) hope that's ok


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Jake Ellenberger


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice pick, Walker is up next.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*DOMINICK CRUZ*, if you please.​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roflcopter, your up.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Even if you have like 3 people in front send a quick list with your top 4 to a couple staff members and we can get you covered,


This. The draft could go so much faster if people sent in short lists of 5-10 when they were close.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Walker said:


> *DOMINICK CRUZ*, if you please.​


I was going to have him but then remembered he was doing TUF..... Not sure how many times he will fight this year.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

pipe said:


> I was going to have him but then remembered he was doing TUF..... Not sure how many times he will fight this year.


Once because he will probably break his hand in that fight lol.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, 20th? -_- Some interesting picks already...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe no one picked Anderson or JDS in the top 5 or even 10. 

I would have, but I have a set strategy for my team.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1 1/2 till the clock runs out on ROFL


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Time is ticking......


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This is why it is so much better for everyone and helps the draft MUCH faster to submit a pick list to the staff members helping out. If there is a chance you won't be available you pick will still go through quickly and keep anything running.​


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll always be around for my pick I have no life right now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wait! Im here!

Has Joe Benavides been taken. I want him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SJ said:


> I can't believe no one picked Anderson or JDS in the top 5 or even 10.
> 
> I would have, but I have a set strategy for my team.


JDS = Dat knee

Anderson = Dat age


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Wait! Im here!
> 
> Has Joe Benavides been taken. I want him.


Nope- he's yours. :thumbsup:

hixxy is now on the clock.​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Great pick, considering the new weight class and him doing great things in 2012 i'm sure.

Hixxxy, you are up.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> JDS = Dat knee
> 
> Anderson = Dat age


Still, it just looks good!

Benavidez is a great pick though, way more potential points.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> Actually you should come up with your own strategy when selecting fighters as plenty of non-UFC fighters have gained HUGE points in this format in the past couple of years.
> 
> Just do some research and make the best call. :thumbsup:​


I agree with that latter statement.


That said, past years can't really be applied here, the landscape of MMA has changed dramatically.

Strikeforce is no longer a factor, putting out at least 10 shows a year like they were doing. That is pretty much up in the air, but they are on life support at best.

Bellator was still in it's early stages, when the tourneys had clear favourites and those clear favourites would fight often. Now they are fighting once per year. 

DREAM was having plenty of cards and not like 3 per year. DREAM MMA is on life support at this point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I agree with that latter statement.
> 
> 
> That said, past years can't really be applied here, the landscape of MMA has changed dramatically.
> ...


There is a lot of truth to some of this. The risk is greater with fighters outside the UFC in that your risking inactivity.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Take a look at this year's number one pick Hector Lombard.

It'd be a different story if fights outside of the Big 4 were counted, but the dude is pretty much not very reliable in terms of activity in Bellator. Literally had two fights last year, both non-title. 

And there's no MW tournament booked in the foreseeable future, ditto for LHW. So the dude will fight Vianna(or whoever won the MW tournament in 2011) and at best two more cans in non-title fights.

Compared to Jon Jones, who barring injury will stop 3, possibly 4 LHWs in title fights this year.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Take a look at this year's number one pick Hector Lombard.
> 
> It'd be a different story if fights outside of the Big 4 were counted, but the dude is pretty much not very reliable in terms of activity in Bellator. Literally had two fights last year, both non-title.
> 
> ...


Lombard defends his title against Alexander Shlemenko March 2 and a MW tourney will kick off the same night. Its very realistic to believe Hector will defend his title at least twice this year. Since he is a big fish in small pond his win is very likely and him being the main event is also locked. He also does fight cans but he does so in Bellator non title fights were he main events and ends it early. Lombard is not a horrible pick by any means.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Lombard defends his title against Alexander Shlemenko March 2 and a MW tourney will kick off the same night. Its very realistic to believe Hector will defend his title at least twice this year. Since he is a big fish in small pond his win is very likely and him being the main event is also locked. He also does fight cans but he does so in Bellator non title fights were he main events and ends it early. Lombard is not a horrible pick by any means.


It would be an absolute first.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> It would be an absolute first.


Thats due to Bellator increasing the number of tournaments per season.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Off to bed, remember people Hixxy has 4 hours from now but in 4 hours if he hasn't picked Hexabob69 is on the clock so if somebody could be nice enough to shoot him a PM and let him now when its his turn I am sure it would be appreciated.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll send him one, wonder if hixxy will wake up before then? I only have picks from G Land so I don't know much about what anybody wants myself.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's hexabob's turn now because of the 8 hours being spent.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn Hixxy got unlucky getting his 8 hours during UK's sleep time haha. But, lists should be sent!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Did Hix not send a list to HOGH?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hit's internet has been out and hasn't been on except to let the staff know. If he did send a list to Hit then I expect his pick will be put in when Hit relays the message.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

TBF the only reason I chose Hector is because the scoring favours him... i.e more point for early round wins (+8) and of course he still has a title. Plus for all of his fights he will be a significant favourite. 

I haven't played this game before though so obviously not 100% used to the format, and a lot of it is due to luck anyway


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> TBF the only reason I chose Hector is because the scoring favours him... i.e more point for early round wins (+8) and of course he still has a title. Plus for all of his fights he will be a significant favourite.
> 
> I haven't played this game before though so obviously not 100% used to the format, and a lot of it is due to luck anyway


I'd say it's 70% luck, 30% good picks. 

Lombard is by no way a bad pick.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Luck is a huge part of it. When Silva vs Hendo was rumoured for a show close to new years I was laughing (both were on my team last year so would f got massive points whatever the outcome). Then Silva got injured, Hendo didn't get a title shot and only Pearson fought again that year which left me in tied 3rd place.

I also chose Pearson over Big Nog in my one swap JUST before Nog knocked out Schaub. I kicked myself.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hix has a busy work week right now, sucks he missed the pick.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What a bugger  My 8 hours were during the middle of the night here.. Guess I should have sent a list.. Do I get added to the end of the first round now?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

*yawn*

This is going to take forever...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Since its still round one, any way I can join? Obviously I'm willing to pick last... HOW DID I MISS THIS!?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

So looks like hexabob69's turn is skipped now, and 

SM33 is up.


I also put Intermission on the list like he wanted. :thumbsup:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

After the 1st round can we change the time to 4 hours?? This is taking ages and it would encourage people to send lists in advance.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> After the 1st round can we change the time to 4 hours?? This is taking ages and it would encourage people to send lists in advance.


Maybe if you miss your turn and get skipped you only have 4 hours or 2 hours to make your makeup pick.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> What a bugger  My 8 hours were during the middle of the night here.. Guess I should have sent a list.. Do I get added to the end of the first round now?


You can take your pick after the 1st round is done. :thumbsup:


"El Guapo" said:


> After the 1st round can we change the time to 4 hours?? This is taking ages and it would encourage people to send lists in advance.


I'm all for it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cant i just make my pick now, i am a good guy afteralll


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

"El Guapo" said:


> After the 1st round can we change the time to 4 hours?? This is taking ages and it would encourage people to send lists in advance.


Please do this. There is no reason for people not to send in a list when their turn is coming up.



hixxy said:


> Cant i just make my pick now, i am a good guy afteralll


Seeing as the next guy hasn't made his pick this seems fair to me, and it would only save time at the end of the round.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Its only 7pm my time so ill be around for quite a few hours if i can get my pick in..


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Seeing as the next guy hasn't made his pick this seems fair to me, and it would only save time at the end of the round.


I agree


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

This shit's taking forever.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill keep the forum open in a tab, if i can make my pick now then if one of the mods etc could pm me then ill do it straight away.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll be offline for a while so I've sent my top picks to Toxic, HitOrGetHit and Rauno.

And let's speed this up people. This stalling is driving me mental.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

sent my picks to the dude and hitorgethit. I think we should have a three strikes and your out rule. miss your go three times and your out the league? We could be here a while otherwise.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Please do this. There is no reason for people not to send in a list when their turn is coming up.


I don't want anyone to know my picks as I am hoping I can find a few gems.

Are there any staff not taking part in this that we can send a list to?

Hixxy might as well make your pick now, not like we are getting anything done here anyways... Most drafts I have ever done if you missed your turn you just make your pick when you can and then if you miss 2 turns you are kicked out.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I only missed because my 8 hour window was 1am till 9am GMT.. I agree about not really wanting anyone to know my picks aswell.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

pipe said:


> sent my picks to the dude and hitorgethit. I think we should have a three strikes and your out rule. miss your go three times and your out the league? We could be here a while otherwise.


From ***OFFICIAL*** 2012 VIPFFL Information thread.



> If 3 turns are missed by any player, they will be removed from the draft.


So it is a rule.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Been given the go ahead to make my pick.. First pick is always the toughest pick, with so many fighters still available.. Hoping this pays off...

First pick is Ronda Rousey.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Officially defriending Hixxy. I wanted the Rousey


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

K R Y said:


> Officially defriending Hixxy. I wanted the Rousey


I thought you wanted James McSweeney first?!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I thought you wanted James McSweeney first?!


Nah, knowing K R Y i'm sure his gunning for Mariusz Pudzianowski.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

It a good job that Rob Emerson is outlawed


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

420atalon said:


> I don't want anyone to know my picks as I am hoping I can find a few gems.
> 
> Are there any staff not taking part in this that we can send a list to?
> 
> Hixxy might as well make your pick now, not like we are getting anything done here anyways... Most drafts I have ever done if you missed your turn you just make your pick when you can and then if you miss 2 turns you are kicked out.





hixxy said:


> I only missed because my 8 hour window was 1am till 9am GMT.. I agree about not really wanting anyone to know my picks aswell.


Neither MC nor Budhisten are playing. I'm sure they'll keep your lists secret.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alexander Gustafsson.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just to tell you guys who are worried to send in your picks to staff involved in the draft- I've never opened a draft list PM until that person's time has arrived and needs to make a pick and then I select their top pick still available and do not read the rest. We don't use your lists for inside info to alter our draft strategy. Trust me there has been a couple of times I wish I could change someone's pick because their top guy was someone I wanted to draft after them but couldn't do it.​ 
Cheating sucks and makes this no fun at all.​ 
It does help the draft run faster if you send in a list as we are not even out of the first round after all this time. If you don't want to send in a list then PLEASE constantly check in on this thread to be aware of your possible draft time.​ 
EDIT: Also you don't have to send in your entire draft list just one that will cover your next pick. ie- if you know you won't be around for a day or so and 4 people are ahead of you then send in draft list of 5 guys to cover your next pick. :thumbsup:​ 
MUCHAS GRACIAS!​ 
HOGH is now on the clock. :thumbsup:​


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am getting my list together I will pm Toxic with the list cause I will be away going to put like 15 fighters on it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anybody who is worried about me stealing there list I will send you mine in return but I do expect the same respect in that I only ask you don't steal mine. That said, I can't promise I will be online but I will try to send an abreviated list to a handful of other mods to cover you.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't care at all I just want to make sure I have enough on my list cause I wont be around when this thing ends most likely and if all my fighters are taken I'm done for.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> I don't care at all I just want to make sure I have enough on my list cause I wont be around when this thing ends most likely and if all my fighters are taken I'm done for.


I have about 35 fighters that are still available on my list.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I have about 35 fighters that are still available on my list.


Wow I only have 4 on my list so far strategically planning is hard.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

You would figure the guy that organizes this would have his picks figured out :confused05:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

HOGH is having internet connection problems ATM so we're just trying to help out and get the draft done as quickly as possible hopefully he'll make his pick soon- if not we'll move on.:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mike28's on the clock now as of a half hour ago.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent him a PM.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Tic follows tok follows tic follows Tok... :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The suspense is KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Trouble is potentially with 15 people left to pick (just this round) we could be waiting 15x8 hours. 120 Hours for this 1st round of the draft to finish.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah....

People need to send lists in when they're 4-5 places away from needing to pick. It makes this run so much faster, but no one seems willing to do it for fear of a fighter being stolen (which is ridiculous imo)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

well I sent my list to 3 members of staff here, so feel free to pick the top available fighter on the list as soon as my turn comes up


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

So HOGH got skipped?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd assume he's sent his lists in to some people, but he's having net troubles atm so I have no idea.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If i remember correctly, last year the draft went pretty smoothly.. Strange how this year its taking its time..


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

hixxy said:


> If i remember correctly, last year the draft went pretty smoothly.. Strange how this year its taking its time..


Looks like MIKE28 could have picked an hour ago put he didn't realize which league he was in. He posted in the non-paid league that he didn't see his name. Hopefully he will come back and check again soon.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Luckbox...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

LizaG said:


> well I sent my list to 3 members of staff here, so feel free to pick the top available fighter on the list as soon as my turn comes up


Did you send a huge list? I was just going to see who was left when it got closer to me.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I sent a list of approximately 15 fighters. Every now and again I check the front page of this thread and cross out any fighters on my list that have been taken. That way I know when me choices are running low. When (if) more than 10 of my list have gone, I'll send a new list.

Stay ahead of the game people


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe when you pm someone saying its their turn you should also cc the next two people and say their turns are coming up and to either pay attention or send a list.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll take Nick Diaz.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Maybe when you pm someone saying its their turn you should also cc the next two people and say their turns are coming up and to either pay attention or send a list.


Yeah will do. 

Wukkadb is up, then Rauno, then Dudeabides. If the staff start skipping as well, I quit :laugh:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Junior Dos Santos, por favor.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno! Go go red ranger!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Forgot Rauno sent a list in  He takes Rashad Evans!

Dudeabides on the clock go go!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll take that Anderson guy nobody seems to want. :thumbsup:

Ruckus is after me.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

4 picks in just over an hour!!

That is how this should go.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> 4 picks in just over an hour!!
> 
> That is how this should go.


Quite a rally.... but now we wait once more...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I'll take that Anderson guy nobody seems to want. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ruckus is after me.


NOOOOOOO! I was having high hopes to have him back on my team when he wasn't picked 1st...then 2nd....then 10th....but you ruined it. Ruined my dreams. I may pick Chael now just to have a chance of beating you...even though I love Silva and hate Chael :laugh:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

K R Y said:


> NOOOOOOO! I was having high hopes to have him back on my team when he wasn't picked 1st...then 2nd....then 10th....but you ruined it. Ruined my dreams. I may pick Chael now just to have a chance of beating you...even though I love Silva and hate Chael :laugh:


I'm seriously surprised that no one picks Silva or JDS until we just did.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

wukkadb said:


> I'm seriously surprised that no one picks Silva or JDS until we just did.


Timing probably, both guys aren't fighting until the summer.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Timing probably, both guys aren't fighting until the summer.


True. Seems weird to have Silva and JDS off for so long, though.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Ben Henderson is my pick


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Timing probably, both guys aren't fighting until the summer.


You're up dude!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm going with Vitor Belfort, he's got his first two fights of the year booked and they seem winnable.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I pick Carlos Condit.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Come on KRY you're up.... GOD! What's the hold up? 


Call yourself a mod

:thumb02:



EDIT: you spoilt my joke you nob


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

KNOB* And your insult, you bumder!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> KNOB* And your insult, you bumder!


Hahaha touché 


Can't believe I got pulled on spelling... I feel so ashamed


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The draft is in free fall! Keep the momentum going guys!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> Hahaha touché
> 
> 
> Can't believe I got pulled on spelling... I feel so ashamed


I hate the fact you put the little line above the e on 'touché'  RUIN MY FUN!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I hate the fact you put the little line above the e on 'touché'  RUIN MY FUN!


I won't lie, iPad autocorrect did that :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mattandbenny has sent a list to me just incase. I'll forward it to a couple other staff members before I log off for the night just in case.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well if mattandberry has a list and the other two ahead have been on today, so I would assume they will check in again soon. I have nothing planned tonight so I will have access to my computer and phone. If it has not got to me before I go to bed I will send a list. Hopefully we can get through the first round today.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn you Dudes!!! lol For my first pick I am taking Phil Davis


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Only 114 more picks to go...

At least this thing is going decent now


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh God, this came in so fast, was 12 away last I looked!

EDIT: Faber Please.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lets go Kry, your on the clock again lol

Term, hope your ready


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mattandbenny picks Demetrious Johnson.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Lets go Kry, your on the clock again lol
> 
> Term, hope your ready


I am!! I hope he isn't going to be injury prone but I take Daniel Cromier.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Liza said she sent her list to,a few mods (just to speed things up again)


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> Oh God, this came in so fast, was 12 away last I looked!
> 
> EDIT: Faber Please.


He be doing TUF this year you know...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

According to the list she sent us, LizaG is lucky!

Gets her top pick Mike Bisping :thumbsup:

Intermission, you are go for launch.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Chad Mendes please


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So now we are back to the slackers again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

MRBresk is who's up if you're, ah referring to him.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Feel free to shoot this down, but how would you guys feel about putting all the pick missers on the clock at the same time for 8-12 hours?

They've already missed once, and we're looking at about a days worth of sitting around again if none of them show up.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry about the hold up! I've been on a camping trip. 

Round 1 i'll take Cain Velasquez please. If that is my Round 1 pick then my Round 2 pick is Barao!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's going to be a while before your 2nd round pick, it goes opposite order in that one. But Velasquez is on your team, good pick.

Means hexabob69 is up.

Don't forget these are the rules about missing picks found here if somebody misses one of these makeup picks:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...cial-2012-vipffl-information.html#post1517451

If someone misses their end of the round makeup pick they can't make up the make up until the end of the whole draft, round 6 when everybody else finishes in round 5. Also says if someone misses 3 picks they're taken out of the draft. I'm just going by what HOGH said in that thread since he's not here, can't help it if somebody else changes something and I really hope nobody gets it from their own rules! Yikes...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Next year we should have the FFL draft be invite only.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I sent a list to Toxic and dudeabides with 6 names. So if by chance my turn comes back up before I get up tomorrow I won't hold anything up. I am about to go to bed.

That list is for the second round only.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Next year we should have the FFL draft be invite only.


We are gonna rework the drafting format completely and eliminate the same old nonsense and time wasting. For the NP this year it was so slow that we are shotgun starting 5 at a time this season. Might be necessary and it promotes the sending of lists since they get first crack.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

It should just be as easy as... Your only allowed to join if you send in a list of your picks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Feel free to shoot this down, but how would you guys feel about putting all the pick missers on the clock at the same time for 8-12 hours?
> 
> They've already missed once, and we're looking at about a days worth of sitting around again if none of them show up.


I agree with that. Let's wait and see what other staff members think.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic got my list hopefully it holds up see ya guys when UFC 142 starts.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Awesome! My luck that my turn in the draw comes when I'm asleep. Just goes to show sending a list keeps everything running far smoother and everyone should do it if we have five rounds of picks lol. One Mod has a list of 4-5 fighters, I sent two other Mods a list of about 10 so I'm covered in case I'm asleep again


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This is 5 rounds uh oh idk if my list will hold out.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> This is 5 rounds uh oh idk if my list will hold out.


I'm beginning to wonder if 10 picks is enough now lol....SO PARANOID!!!!!!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if 10 picks is enough now lol....SO PARANOID!!!!!!


I won't even be home to keep track of this unless I can get to a computer on the cruise but I don't leave till Saturday I can still use mmaforum on my phone till then.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

did i read that in the 2nd round the draft goes in reverse order?

NM, I've just seen the first page


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

LizaG said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if 10 picks is enough now lol....SO PARANOID!!!!!!


Im not sure 10 will be enough, I sent in 15 but I had 2 Michael Chandlers on there aswell as ...Travis Fulton lol (before I knew the org's we could select from) and most of that list have been picked by others now.



DragonStriker said:


> I won't even be home to keep track of this unless I can get to a computer on the cruise but I don't leave till Saturday I can still use mmaforum on my phone till then.


Serious, I think you should knock up a list with at least 30 on it because this thing will go on for ages judging by how long it has taken thus far.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's been another 8 hours waiting for hexabob who hasn't picked yet but signed up so now he's skipped and,

HitorGetHit is up.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> It's been another 8 hours waiting for hexabob who hasn't picked yet but signed up so now he's skipped and,
> 
> HitorGetHit is up.


His internet connection is busted though is it not?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

pipe said:


> His internet connection is busted though is it not?


Yes. He did log in a couple of times with his phone i guess though.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol this could be a long wait  poor Hit


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Will UFC 142 be the first event when points are scored?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Will UFC 142 be the first event when points are scored?


Not sure, K R Y can answer you on that. I believe it starts when the draft is over, which is why we need to be fast and send out lists.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah it doesn't start till the draft is over.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow... I'm speechless


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I sent a PM as well but I will make my next pick don't use the list I sent. I have reconsidered the order. I will be checking back regular, so I will be available during my time today.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Just in case, I have sent a short, ordered list to a staff member. However, I'm waiting around like a lost puppy for my turns so don't expect me to hold anyone up.

I wish some more people would send in lists or be around for their turn, but it was probably even worse other years Just happy I signed up this time.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SJ said:


> Just in case, I have sent a short, ordered list to a staff member. However, I'm waiting around like a lost puppy for my turns so don't expect me to hold anyone up.
> 
> I wish some more people would send in lists or be around for their turn, but it was probably even worse other years Just happy I signed up this time.


This x100


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Worst case scenario is the Strikeforce event gets missed.

This shit is getting DONE by UFC 142. And tbh, if people have already picked fighters on that card, whether the draw is still going or not, it should be the first event of the year. People that are actually picking and sending lists in shouldn't get screwed over.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Worst case scenario is the Strikeforce event gets missed.
> 
> This shit is getting DONE by UFC 142. And tbh, if people have already picked fighters on that card, whether the draw is still going or not, it should be the first event of the year. People that are actually picking and sending lists in shouldn't get screwed over.


I have Chad Mendes, this shit BETTER get picked before.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Time to move on to Mike28, yes?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Term said:


> Time to move on to Mike28, yes?



Yep, as of an hour ago I think


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You guy's are correct, it's Mike28s' turn.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Intermission said:


> I have Chad Mendes, this shit BETTER get picked before.


Same here, I only picked Vitor because Rumble and Wand are very winnable for him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I missed some points in last years draft for Cormier. We'll try to arrange stuff so this won't be the case this time.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I missed some points in last years draft for Cormier. We'll try to arrange stuff so this won't be the case this time.


I think if the pick is down on the front page then it should count. So if the next pick is Jardine who fights saturday then you should get the points.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I saw that Mike28 was on so I quick shot him a message, but now he is logged off. 

We've literally almost spent 2 days waiting around for these 3....


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry guys I never saw my name on the list. 

Donald Cerrone


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission's up again in round 2.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

We made it to round 2... hallelujah!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Gegard Mousasi por vavor


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LizaG is up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Frank Mir


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok I take Dan Henderson.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

2 of my picks gone in the last 2 picks. Bugger



Mattandbenny...come on down!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow we made it to the second round!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mattandbenny made his pick via list (  ), Hawndo is up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Wow we made it to the second round!


And it has only taken 5 days... Only 4 rounds to go :sarcastic05:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> And it has only taken 5 days... Only 4 rounds to go :sarcastic05:


To be fair, things have speeden up recently, a lot of members sending lists etc.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hawndo is offline and he sent me a short list, but his number one is still available so he takes Sonnen.

G_Land is up.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I will take Anthony Johnson if you please!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, G and Kry got two of my top picks, Nice one guys.
Btw K r Y said if he's offline pick Mrs Cyborg for him.

TheLyotoLegion is go now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Koscheck.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Moving along!

Ruckus picks now.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Heh, G and Kry got two of my top picks, Nice one guys.
> Btw K r Y said if he's offline pick Mrs Cyborg for him.
> 
> TheLyotoLegion is go now.


Lol I was hoping Silva would squeak through but no0o0o0o0o0o0o!! Lol He is jinxed now!! My next pick is as devious as my last!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I had lists pm'd from Ruckus and Rauno in case they were offline like they are. Moved things along:

Ruckus took Nate Diaz.
dudeabides took Eddie Alvarez.
Rauno took Renan Barao.

wukkadb is up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

wukkadb skipped.

luckbox lucked into Machida thanks to his list while offline.

Mike28 is up.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Mike isnt around so thats 8 hours and then we have hitorgethit who has no internetz = 8 hours. lol


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll pick for HOGH when it's his turn. Hope he doesn't mind lol.

He didn't send me a list, but tbh he has no internet and I'm sure badly wants to be in this, so I'm hoping he'd rather have someone pick for him (will choose from my list) rather than have to choose a ton of left overs at the end.

If I'm not on when it's Hit's turn, can a staff member that has my list choose from that, or make a pick they feel it better? I think an exception can be made for Hit seeming as he's going to be running it, and has a genuine reason for skipping (not saying others don't, but they at least can send lists in)


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I'll pick for HOGH when it's his turn. Hope he doesn't mind lol.
> 
> He didn't send me a list, but tbh he has no internet and I'm sure badly wants to be in this, so I'm hoping he'd rather have someone pick for him (will choose from my list) rather than have to choose a ton of left overs at the end.
> 
> If I'm not on when it's Hit's turn, can a staff member that has my list choose from that, or make a pick they feel it better? I think an exception can be made for Hit seeming as he's going to be running it, and has a genuine reason for skipping (not saying others don't, but they at least can send lists in)


I heard that HOGH reeaaaalllly wanted Alex Reid as his pick :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I got Barao? Fffff yeah!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry all I am in the Navy and it has been quite hectic here lately, I used my last ships email so I was not getting PM prompts... Well anyway once again I apologize for ruining this event. I hope that I will be allowed to compete again in future...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> Sorry all I am in the Navy and it has been quite hectic here lately, I used my last ships email so I was not getting PM prompts... Well anyway once again I apologize for ruining this event. I hope that I will be allowed to compete again in future...


Well your not out yet. In fact you should get a pick today...Maybe. You have only missed the first round so far. So if you got the email thing fixed you should be good.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Kill - :laugh: 

Hex, you can still pick for round 2, so try and send a list of fighters you want, in order, to a staff member (me, rauno, dude, walker and toxic are helping this out often) so you don't miss again. Hope things calm down for you sailor


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sent a new list of picks for me to Dude.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anthony Pettis

And sorry guys I am at work a lot and don't have a lot of time to check it. I am going to PM some picks now just in case my turn comes up again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hit takes Ben Askren.

SM33 is up.

Hexabob you're after SM33.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

God damnit, I got skipped. Literally got off work at 4 pm, and it was my turn at 4:30 pm. That sucks.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miguel Torres.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Locked. Hexabob69 is on the clock.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Mark Munuz


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks hexabob69, hixxy is up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

New list sent to Dude, Walker, Rauno and Toxic


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gsp...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ooooooooooooh risky, but may pay off  hope he's back soon!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Ooooooooooooh risky, but may pay off  hope he's back soon!


Yea I wondered if someone would pick him. It could give you a big boost in points towards the end of the year.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I think I'd have stayed about as far away from Frenchy as possible.

Not fought since April 2011 and won't fight until December or January.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This man.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker is up!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This man.


Who is that... For Those of us who don't recognise him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I _believe_ that would be Tatsuya Kawajiri, not Akiyama as the main page would suggest.

But, that's what you get for not posting a name!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> Who is that... For Those of us who don't recognise him.


It's Kawajiri. If you didn't know, you could simple right click the picture and check the link it was posted from, and you would find the answer that way.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> It's Kawajiri. If you didn't know, you could simple right click the picture and check the link it was posted from, and you would find the answer that way.


Pfft, I'm on a mac...we don't do 'right clicking' :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That is indeed The Crusher...Tatsuya Kawajiri..>_>;;


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to thank Kry for picking Ms Cyborg before I had a chance :thumbsup:

And don't worry that says Kawajiri now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Now hopefully Ronda Rousey meets a similar fate and we can be done with women in a serious MMA contest.


That said, most of the good people are taken now....should be interesting.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man totally torn between 2 fighters but I'll take *Dustin Poirier*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Good one that guy is on a streak and is facing a newcomer to the UFC...

420atalon is up will send him a msg.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Walker said:


> Man totally torn between 2 fighters but I'll take *Dustin Poirier*​


Lucky you did! He's my #2 pick.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> Pfft, I'm on a mac...we don't do 'right clicking' :thumb02:


2-finger-clickin'  (I'm on a mac too)


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Walker said:


> Man totally torn between 2 fighters but I'll take *Dustin Poirier*​


We might be twins, that is if the other fighter you were thinking of is.

Rory MacDonald


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

pipe was up next, he's offline but sent a list like a genius and is going flyweight with Ian McCall.

Guy incognito is up now.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno you damn bastard!!!! I should have chosen Barao 1st round!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> pipe was up next, he's offline but sent a list like a genius and is going flyweight with Ian McCall.
> 
> Guy incognito is up now.


Damn I wanted that epic mustache on my team. 

[Edit]not to mention the nick name.[/edit]


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Cheers dude


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> 2-finger-clickin'  (I'm on a mac too)


Haha, yeah, I was just messing :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought GSP was due back sooner than hes meant to be... Ooops...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought when he got his ACL injury that it was 10 months from then, plus maybe 2 months for a fight camp so around 12 months from Last November. I think you will get at least one fight out of him, with that maybe being the end of year event.

Could have been worse though, you could of picked Cyborg like KRY. hahahaha


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guy incognito skipped... DragonStriker up.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

...Ummm...can I request swapping that cheating steroid bitch out for someone else please?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

K R Y said:


> ...Ummm...can I request swapping that cheating steroid bitch out for someone else please?


I would be OK with you doing that pick again but only after all the rounds are done.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

K R Y said:


> ...Ummm...can I request swapping that cheating steroid bitch out for someone else please?


I dont mind you swapping for either Brock Lesnar or James Toney..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

pipe said:


> I would be OK with you doing that pick again but only after all the rounds are done.


Lol those are the current rules anyways. One swap per year. Still, sucks I picked her and a day later she's stripped of the title and suspended for steroids. Worst luck ever.

I don't actually expect to re do the pick btw. I'll use my one swap once the draws are done.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonStriker sent me a list he takes Rampage so SJ is on the clock.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I will take Judo and BJJ black belt, Erick Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

give me a minute to consult my list.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tyrone Woodley,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

S. Paul Guy is on the clock.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Melvin Guillard


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MRBRESK is up.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn I thought I would get 2 picks in one day.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sitting here praying that MRBRESK doesn't take my top pick!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm just hoping we get done in time for Silva to fight the Munoz/Sonnen winner.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I'm just hoping we get done in time for Silva to fight the Munoz/Alvarez winner.


Im hoping we get done before the 2013 FFL draft starts or things could start to get really confusing!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm just hoping we get done before Cyborg's suspension ends  lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Are there seriously people who still haven't sent in lists?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah i guess next time no list, no entry?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I can understand people not sending picks at the start but after the length of time the first round took and with seeing how pissed off everyone is getting with people having to be skipped, you'd think everyone would have sent lists.

Even if they are stalking this thread non stop... It's still worth while


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I sent in a list originally but with the gap in between my second and third pick there's literally no telling who could be free.

Somebody already took Weidman.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry 

But yea everyone needs to send in a list, it could be done so much quicker. I'm on here every day so when it gets within about 6 or 7 goes of mine ill send in a fresh one.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

time up yet?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I've made it in time for all my picks(although the first one was cutting it close)


but I've still sent a shortlist of about 3 dudes each round....just in case.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MRBRESK has 45 minutes left before he is skipped.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Its been 7 days since my last pick I'm dying over here ha...

Sucks arse just watching all of your favourite picks go  Ah well there is a long way to go yet. (I'm thinking this might be done on the 20th~??!)


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic said:


> MRBRESK has 45 minutes left before he is skipped.


What time is it in Australia... Cos that is where MRBRESK lives according to his bio.

What I mean is, is it likely he's gonna be awake to make his pick?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its like 9 AM Sunday over there


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

His 8 hours went by a minute ago I'd say its Killstarz's turn. 2nd time I noticed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BOSH!

Ross Pearson


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That Karate kid fan, the Best Around is up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> BOSH!
> 
> Ross Pearson


Nicely done  almost added him to my updated list.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Nicely done  almost added him to my updated list.


I'm going with the theory that he'll hopefully get a title shot by the end of the year. :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> I'm going with the theory that he'll hopefully get a title shot by the end of the year. :thumb02:


see how he is at 145  but i think he has champion potential, the guys as hard-nosed as they come.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

im heading to sleep now but the mods should have my list. night all.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

.. **** this you guys are running on different time zones to me, i'm just gonna send a list.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

^ missed your turn bro. Admin, do you let him have his pick?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The Best Around hasn't been online in two days...we could be here a while people lol


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

At this point, if anyone misses their turn and hasn't sent a list in I am taking it as a personal attack on my sanity.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought we were going to 4 hours? 

I would go to 4 hours max but if your shift happens during your night time(I believe we know roughly where everyone is) then said person is allowed to pick when they wake up and notice it is their turn.

Lets try and get these things rolling in the day as well. I realize we have the odd people from Europe and Australia etc but they can send in lists to keep things rolling.

I also propose that all skipped turns be treated as one turn at the end of the round and in no particular order. Ie Wukkadb, Guy Incognito and MRBRESK would together have 4 hours after the best around times out...(El Guapo sent a list in) That would make all 4 of those guys picks due by first thing tomorrow morning. Would just send them an email stating such if they haven't given lists.

Have to do something to get this moving or its going to take us another couple weeks...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

420atalon said:


> I thought we were going to 4 hours?
> 
> I would go to 4 hours max but if your shift happens during your night time(I believe we know roughly where everyone is) then said person is allowed to pick when they wake up and notice it is their turn.
> 
> ...


I've also proposed this. I hate waiting for the same people over and over.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry the Best Around it's been 8 hours and you're skipped.

That means 'El Guapo' is up. He's offline but the guy sent a list! He gets Jake Shields.

Now wukkadb is up again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Do the 4 guys who have missed not all have to pick in the same 8 Hour time frame? If not we could potentially be waiting another 40 hours as el guapo has sent a list so it's gonna be back to the best around next.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I sent in a list to Toxic... maybe he didn't get it? But I choose Fabricio Werdum.

Who should I send my list to?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I sent in a list to Toxic... maybe he didn't get it? But I choose Fabricio Werdum.
> 
> Who should I send my list to?


Your pick is in and you can send your list to me, dude, Toxic, Rauno or Kry or just all of us. :thumbsup:

*Guy Incognito* is now on the clock.​


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ffs, these guys already mised and now are ruining a whole day of picks... Skip them if they haven't got picks in...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Ffs, these guys already mised and now are ruining a whole day of picks... Skip them if they haven't got picks in...


+1. Send in a list guys


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

SJ said:


> Rabble rabble rabble!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

*yawn*


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet. I'm probably not getting points for Jose Aldo, because the same people are missing over and over again.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Sweet. I'm probably not getting points for Jose Aldo, because the same people are missing over and over again.


two fighters from my list are fighting at 142 aswell. this better hurry up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guy Incognito is skipped again, it's MRBRESK's turn.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Guy has under an hour left and hasn't been online for 2.5 days, lets move on please...

We need to speed this up mods, please make adjustments as required to do so... We have spent a week on this so far and aren't even done the 2nd round...

I can't keep spending time during work to check this crap. Lets get it going and get it over with...

Edit: Thanks, lets speed it up if we can though


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MRBRESK picked Palhares earlier out of turn, pretty sure that is who he still wants since he just referenced his 2 fighters at 142 and hour ago.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The best around hasn't been on in 3 days, please don't tell me we are going to wait for him...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Correct, Palhares for me  I sent a list to Toxic and Dudeabides.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

El Guapo sent a list as well I believe.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Has been a fun round 2 everybody! When the best Around picks or doesn't we go back to number 1.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Does he get the 8 hours? Considering he hasn't been online in days? El Guapo has sent a list, so has Killstarz, so have I, honestly if he gets skipped we immediately go up to pick 75.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Unless everybody approves new stuff we go by HitOrGetHit's rulez.

He's in charge of the league but can't come online or something. 8 hours per pick, 3 missed picks and out are his rulez btw.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Unless everybody approves new stuff we go by HitOrGetHit's rulez.
> 
> He's in charge of the league but can't come online or something. 8 hours per pick, 3 missed picks and out are his rulez btw.


Seriously dude, hitorgethit must be in the hospital or something if he can't figure out a way to get on the internet... Someone needs to make an executive decision here without him.

We just wasted the last 24+ hours on 2 people and I can almost guarantee that we are going to waste the next 24 hours on them as well. They know this is going on but can't even be bothered to check their messages or come online in days, they don't deserve to have a place held for them... Its different when its a person's night time or something, these guys just don't care and aren't paying attention...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys we need to follow the set out rules that everyone signed up for. Being eliminated because the rules changed from the last time you were on is not fair. 

Next year I promise that this will change and this kind of stuff won't be tolerated but this year we all need to tough it out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> I sent in a list to Toxic... maybe he didn't get it? But I choose Fabricio Werdum.
> 
> Who should I send my list to?


Sorry man you and MRBRESK I kinda screwed over, I had a late night last night and got called into work early and had a long day today forgot to forward the lists to somebody to cover for me since I wasn't gonna be around. Thats on me and I apologize to everyone.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hit is going to be unavailable for awhile. I got a couple days left of work than I should be around till the 16th at least and will try my best to look after this and get it done smoothly. 

Send a list to multiple staff members (if you already haven't) please but not HOGH as he won't be available.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive decided to just relax, this is supposed to be fun. 

Get your lists in guys (who already havent) Im praying rounds 3, 4 and 5 go a lot quicker.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The Best around is skipped, the list says 'El Guapo' takes Maia, and The Best Around is up again.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I sense a pattern...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a question. Say The Best Around fails to pick again (3 strikes so he's out) does that mean his first pick, Frankie Edgar is up for grabs again?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

pipe said:


> I have a question. Say The Best Around fails to pick again (3 strikes so he's out) does that mean his first pick, Frankie Edgar is up for grabs again?


and if so, does that mean I get first refusal?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> and if so, does that mean I get first refusal?


Bah, should have asked this just before my pick.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> luckbox lucked into Machida thanks to his list while offline.


I sure did! Just came home from a 5 day long hunting trip and completely forgot about this whole draft. Thanks for having my back.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

pipe said:


> Bah, should have asked this just before my pick.


you snooze, you lose


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Or in The Best Around's case you snooze and everyone else has to wait 8 hours to pick.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

pipe said:


> I have a question. Say The Best Around fails to pick again (3 strikes so he's out) does that mean his first pick, Frankie Edgar is up for grabs again?


I think if he fails to pick again the rest of his picks should be automatically skipped until the end of the draft and he can choose from the scraps that remain. I agree, 3 strikes is enough.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, stuff came up this weekend that I can't get into. I will be making my pick really soon. Can I make two picks?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> Sorry guys, stuff came up this weekend that I can't get into. I will be making my pick really soon. Can I make two picks?


Yeah I guess you can.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No one pick the other has to be made up at the end of the draft, thems the rules.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

It has to be made up at the end of the draft? Shouldn't it be like a sport where the pick is made up when the person gets it in? Whatever, I'll take Kongo.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

So it's Killstarz pick?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I take Joe Lauzon


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I take Edson Barboza


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> It has to be made up at the end of the draft? Shouldn't it be like a sport where the pick is made up when the person gets it in? Whatever, I'll take Kongo.


Whilst you are online please do make a list and send it to dude or toxic. You sont miss out then boss.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All picks are on and St. Paul is up. 

@The Best Around, like pipe said, when you see your going to be up soon, just make a small list with the fighters you have in mind and send it to me, walker, toxic, k r y or dudes. If you send it to all of us, you'll get your pick as soon as your up.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I had stuff going on all weekend, had no idea the second round was even close to halfway done, lol. Eh at this point I lost my second round pick and it'll be hard to win anyway, so no point in making a list. I'll just hope to be around next time I suppose.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> I had stuff going on all weekend, had no idea the second round was even close to halfway done, lol. Eh at this point I lost my second round pick and it'll be hard to win anyway, so no point in making a list. I'll just hope to be around next time I suppose.


Make a list my man. Saves everyone else sitting round waiting for 8 hours if you arent online.

Also, you havent 'lost' your pick. you get it at the end of the Draft.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hixxy's Ronda Rousey was a wise choice, i suspect she'll fight 4-5 times this year, she'll win all of them aswell, Cyborg out makes it all so much easier.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, do you want to know who MRBRESK is gonna pick next?




Just kidding. i wouldnt really do that to you


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Hey everyone, do you want to know who MRBRESK is gonna pick next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha you cheeky bastard!:thumb02:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Hixxy's Ronda Rousey was a wise choice, i suspect she'll fight 4-5 times this year, she'll win all of them aswell, Cyborg out makes it all so much easier.



KillStarz got a great pick with Jon Jones as well. I understand why he didn't go first as he had said he wanted to take 4 or 5 months off. Now he is saying he wants to fight 4 times this year. 

Which probably screwed my pick as I thought Hendo would get one more main event fight before he had to fight Jones. Now it looks like he's next. I think Dan has a chance, Machida wobbled him so if Dan catches him I think he might get put out, but the kid looks unstoppable.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hixxy has an awesome team so far! Ronda and Jones alone are going to score huge.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Hixxy has an awesome team so far! Ronda and Jones alone are going to score huge.


Hixxy has Ronda and GSP :confused03:

I can't wait for the draft to be over, I am surprised that the guy who probably would have had the best year in FFL 2011 out of any MMA fighter hasn't been chosen yet, but i'm confident he won't be taken til the last round, if even. 

Why don't we play a little trivia?

Who could MRBRESK be talking about?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Hixxy has Ronda and GSP :confused03:


Ooh, for some reason i thought Killz and Hix were the same person. :confused05:




MRBRESK said:


> I can't wait for the draft to be over, I am surprised that the guy who probably would have had the best year in FFL 2011 out of any MMA fighter hasn't been chosen yet, i'm confident he won't be taken til the last round, if even.
> 
> Why don't we play a little trivia?
> 
> Who could MRBRESK be talking about?


I keep thinking your talking about Renan Barão, although i had him in my early 2nd round pick.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I keep thinking your talking about Renan Barão, although i had him in my early 2nd round pick.


Oh you mean the future BW champ? haha nah.

Hint No.1 - He has never fought for Zuffa.

Winner receives rep


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not Fedor, is he?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Not Fedor, is he?


Nope, clue No.2 - he won a fight with a devastating guillotine similar to Bones VS Machida.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Travis Fulton


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

pipe said:


> Travis Fulton


nope, Clue no.3 - This fighter had a fantastic year, he went 7-0 in 2011.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> nope, Clue no.3 - This fighter had a fantastic year, he went 7-0 in 2011.


You mean 7-0 in his career? Ben Askren.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Term said:


> You mean 7-0 in his career? Ben Askren.


nope! you read it right, 7-0 in 2011.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Andrey Koreshkov?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

pipe said:


> Andrey Koreshkov?


nope, I believe Koreshkov went 6-0.

He's a beast though, 21 years old, 8-0, 5 (T)KOs, 3 Subs.

-----------------------------------------------------------

It's 3:15am i'm gonna go to bed, so our clues so far are:

7-0 in 2011, never fought for Zuffa, won a fight with a devastating standing guillotine in '11.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think I know who you are on about. Didnt realise he went 7-0 in 2011 though. Might pick him myself now....

Have repped you for burgling your pick.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a really good strategy, heres clues for my next pick...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

He might be trolling though, this guy might be injured for all i know.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Marlon Sandro


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alright- now Toxic is on the clock. I don't have Toxic's list but I think another Mod should so we can get this moving along.​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Luke rockhold


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got lists for the other guys can't really go through them and the list though cause on phone if nobody else has the. I can get us moving again in like 5 hours.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

please try


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SJ is up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic hasn't picked a single UFC fighter. #FactOfTheDraft


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Toxic hasn't picked a single UFC fighter. #FactOfTheDraft


Missed some decent points the weekend too.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> SJ is up.


SJ said wait a couple hours for him just in case then pick Jim Hettes if he doesn't.

DragonStriker is up.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> SJ said wait a couple hours for him just in case then pick Jim Hettes if he doesn't.
> 
> DragonStriker is up.


Good pick that is.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Phew! Thank God for you dude! I was out most of today and didn't want to hold things up!

EDIT: Cool I'm only an hour late anyway  I don't feel bad now.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Dragonstirker sent in a list and picks: *Mauricio "Shogun" Rua*


*Guy Incognito* is now up. *:thumbsup:*​


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> SJ said wait a couple hours for him just in case then pick Jim Hettes if he doesn't.
> 
> DragonStriker is up.


God dammit,... I thought he was a sure thing for my team.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> God dammit,... I thought he was a sure thing for my team.


Great minds think alike is all! Maybe you'll snag my 4th pick before I get the chance.



Guy Incognito is really living up to his name..


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SJ said:


> Guy Incognito is really living up to his name..


I lol'd


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

The dude has my pick for when incognito shows up...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Am I right in thinking if guy misses the pick that's his 3rd strike?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

pipe said:


> I think I know who you are on about. Didnt realise he went 7-0 in 2011 though. Might pick him myself now....
> 
> Have repped you for burgling your pick.





SM33 said:


> That is a really good strategy, heres clues for my next pick...


Pipe was correct, SM33, i have a lot of fighters at my disposal, i don't mind giving away just one


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> Am I right in thinking if guy misses the pick that's his 3rd strike?


Yep, hope he doesn't do that because he picked once early ( a certain lightweight Japanese fighter) and I know he can log on and pick. But if he's out somebody's a free agent. Wonder if anybody would take on a stray? :confused02:

But damn there are still 5 plus hours left!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Yep, hope he doesn't do that because he picked once early ( a certain lightweight Japanese fighter) and I know he can log on and pick. But if he's out somebody's a free agent. Wonder if anybody would take on a stray? :confused02:
> 
> But damn there are still 5 plus hours left!


Can the 3 strike rule be in place so we can automatically skip the user's picks if they aren't here? We shouldn't take Guy out, i dunno what's up with him but he's a good poster. 

I'm sure he'll want to make his picks regardless of whether he's left with who's at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be crazy unfair if somebody would get to pick up Aoki in the third round. There has to be a better way of doing that.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Unfortunately if Guy misses this pick then Aoki would re-enter the draft and Guy would be out of the league.

Sucks if that happens but hopefully he'll jump on and avoid that for himself and letting someone snatch up Aoki this late.​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Could all be avoided with a list, even if it just has a half dozen fighters or so you could send another one if they were all picked.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Has pipe sent a list?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes he sent me one. He takes Andrey Koreshkov if guy doesn't show up last minute and pick him.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Shit. sorry guys, I'm just seeing who's available now.

Edit: Josh Barnett


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh snap Guy is in the house and picks Josh Barnett. pipe is up next. :thumbsup:​


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Where did dude go? Saw him in here. What is pipe's pick?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I am going to take a chance and hope Erik Koch has only a minor injury.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker you're up, I edited the op with pipe's pick since he's offline and 420 just went.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*Alan Belcher*​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Roflcopter pm'd me and he's offline, he takes the DREAM BW champion:

Bibiano Fernandes!

hixxy is up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

NOOOO!

I want to do it.


I take this man.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Heh, who knew you'd come on right after? Glad it's the same guy even if I had to scratch him off my top ten list. hixxy's still up!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> NOOOO!
> 
> I want to do it.
> 
> ...


He was very high on my list aswell. Good pick.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't worry I'm here guys, pick will be made in about half hour, just got up!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill take Johny Hendricks.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Yes he sent me one. He takes Andrey Koreshkov if guy doesn't show up last minute and pick him.


Nice choice, just got signed by Bellator and looks to be the goods. Dude has a lot of upside.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Its down to you actually, I totally forgot about him but then guessed at your fighter yesterday and found out last night that he got signed by Belator. Im looking for 3-4 fights out of him this year and he has potential to win them all.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks hixxy, hexabob69's up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Ill take Johny Hendricks.


MRBRESK will be pissed :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> MRBRESK will be pissed :thumb02:


yes! GRR

I had Koch and Hendricks on my list.

Fingers crossed my next guy doesn't go!!




pipe said:


> Its down to you actually, I totally forgot about him but then guessed at your fighter yesterday and found out last night that he got signed by Belator. Im looking for 3-4 fights out of him this year and he has potential to win them all.



Glad I could help amigo!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Roger Gracie


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thiago Alves.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Is someone still picking for Hit? If not, Mike28 is up!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y was doing the picks for Hit, i'm sure his online soon.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, I was gonna pick Alves.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

in the middle of getting thrown out of my house, so will only be on here every now and then via my very slow phone. Most mods on here have my list but when the time comes, if someone can tweet me on @lizayvettegrove i'll give my pick.

If no response then the next one off my list please


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I can probably tweet you and ask about your pick, if your not replying, i'm doing as you said.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I can probably tweet you and ask about your pick, if your not replying, i'm doing as you said.


I will add also to give you a heads up if Rauno is off.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HOGH picks (via my list) Miesha Tate.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I can probably tweet you and ask about your pick, if your not replying, i'm doing as you said.


did you get my list? Lol may be easier if i just keep an eye out on my phone


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LizaG said:


> did you get my list? Lol may be easier if i just keep an eye out on my phone


Yeah, i have a list from you.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

pipe said:


> Its down to you actually, I totally forgot about him but then guessed at your fighter yesterday and found out last night that he got signed by Belator. Im looking for 3-4 fights out of him this year and he has potential to win them all.


Can.Not.Wrestle.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Can.Not.Wrestle.


What, can't wrestle at all? Or can't wrestle as in overeem, Anderson and dost santos can't wrestle?

I think he will get favourable match ups in bellator


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Matt Mitrione


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

luckbox is up.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

C'monnnnn luckbox


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> C'monnnnn luckbox


You can PM me your pick already, in case you go offline and luckbox makes a pick.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Gray Maynard.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wukkadb's turn.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Martin Kampmann, por favor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And i'll take Diego Sanchez.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Rauno said:


> And i'll take Diego Sanchez.


Ha, I was going to choose either him or Kampmann. Funny.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

pipe said:


> What, can't wrestle at all? Or can't wrestle as in overeem, Anderson and dost santos can't wrestle?
> 
> I think he will get favourable match ups in bellator


The latter minus Dos Santos.

Dos Santos is actually a good wrestler. That was basically his style in MMA before he got into the UFC.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No Bully no Hitman, gotta take Hatsu Hioki.

Ruckus' turn and he said pick Pat Curran if he's offline.

So TheLyotoLegion is on the clock now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Brian Stann.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- really nice when can get this thing moving quickly. :thumbsup:

Kry is now up- the last list he sent in has no available fighters left so he'll have to post his selection.​


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude with the clutch Hatsu Hioki steal.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Kry selects *Fedor*

*G Land* is now up. :thumbsup:​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Dude with the clutch Hatsu Hioki steal.


Whoever's going to steal my round 4 pick is getting banned. :innocent01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wat

Fedor will be fighting cans in M-1. M-1 doesn't count.



Also, Ruckus' 5th round pick should be Brandon Thatch by default.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They're talking about putting Fedor vs Barnett/Cormier winner in Strikeforce.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> They're talking about putting Fedor vs Barnett/Cormier winner in Strikeforce.


What a joke, Fedor already got eliminated from the tournament, they can't hype that as a superfight.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Wat
> 
> Fedor will be fighting cans in M-1. M-1 doesn't count.
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Now that's good work. LMFAO


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Wat
> 
> Fedor will be fighting cans in M-1. M-1 doesn't count.
> 
> ...


Fedor just fought Ishii on the last DREAM card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker said:


> *G Land* is now up. :thumbsup:[/LEFT]


Uh oh, has anybody seen G around since...










Might be doing a lot of celebrating or sleeping one off :dunno:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got a list from Gland but everyone on it is already gone :dunno:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> They're talking about putting Fedor vs Barnett/Cormier winner in Strikeforce.


No they aren't.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I sent a list to dude and Toxic. I am off to bed.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> No they aren't.



They said possible, doesn't sound 100 percent:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/26876/fed...forces-plus-one-heavyweight-for-new-champ.mma


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dana hates Fedor's management and will not give him a good deal at all at this point. I doubt Fedor will go for what he's offered.

It's sure to be significantly less than what he was making before.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Wat
> 
> Fedor will be fighting cans in M-1. M-1 doesn't count.
> 
> ...


Haha Fedor was at the very bottom of an old list, I thought I'd be able to send a new list in in the morning but ah well. If he fights 2-3 times Main eventing in dream against cans he should get me some points.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry man, G_Land is skipped.

Hawndo is up.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I just sent in a new list.

My first list was down to about 2 or 3 fighters.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I definitely have to get a new list going. For sure not winning this year, but I want to break top 10 at least.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anybody have a list from G_Land? He went back to Afganistan and won't be much online i'm afraid.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Sorry man, G_Land is skipped.
> 
> Hawndo is up.


Dennis diver please.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't give you Dennis Diver but a Siver would do?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Can't give you Dennis Diver but a Siver would do?


Haha! Damn my phone!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Mattandbenny has sent a list to me just incase. I'll forward it to a couple other staff members before I log off for the night just in case.


So does anyone still have mattandbenny's list? They may all be used up by now though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Term said:


> So does anyone still have mattandbenny's list? They may all be used up by now though.


His all out on my recent list.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He can have GSP if he wants.. Im getting rid when the draft is over.. Made a school boy error there..


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Give mattandbenny Bas Rutten, heard he's thinking of making another comeback....


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SJ said:


> Give mattandbenny Bas Rutten, heard he's thinking of making another comeback....


Give him Ken Shamrock


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Everyone picking at this point should send in at least a few picks. We could wrap this up quickly and possibly before Saturday that way... although it sounds like a stretch.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I sent a new list to dudeabides, should have sent it ot a few of you. 

Anyway, i'll have the man who i'm picking to win the Bellator welterweight tournament.... Brian Foster.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I will go with the Korean Zombie. Jung Chan-Sung


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Tim Kennedy


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission's up.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Just give me 5 minutes guys.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Brian Ebersole.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

G's up again.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> G's up again.


So everybody be back at 10:30 PM EST


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

****! Ebersole was my next pick. I'm pretty lucky though, I think so far I've only had two picks taken: Poirier and Ebersole.

Still have plenty of great ones left.. but it's a long time between now and my next pick!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SJ said:


> ****! Ebersole was my next pick. I'm pretty lucky though, I think so far I've only had two picks taken: Poirier and Ebersole.
> 
> Still have plenty of great ones left.. but it's a long time between now and my next pick!!


Hey don't complain you got Hettis who I really wanted!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Hey don't complain you got Hettis who I really wanted!


Me too


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Goddamnit I bet I know who Mish' is going to pick next..... I've got a funny feeling.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude thanks for taking Eddie for me. He's not competing the the Bellator tourney like I suspected...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

G_Land's skipped again and we're in round 4, Intermission's up again :thumbsup:





Roflcopter said:


> Dude thanks for taking Eddie for me. He's not competing the the Bellator tourney like I suspected...


Heh, I had that coming for thanking Kry for picking Ms Cyborg. I admit thinking Alvarez would bang right through the lw tourney and really have it out for Chandler on the other end. But as long as he fights he's still ok by me because of how he does it. And not just Bellator fightin', they want him to go to DREAM which also counts here and fight Aoki which is a big knockout chance with a big ol' sub risk.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

i'm after him, so no need for a mod to grab from my list  i'm awake even though it's stupid o'clock here lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I have your list, #1 and #2 are still around so you definitely get one of them if my maths skills aren't letting me down. I will be up a while, but not 6:30 am so I hope intermish comes back!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Y'all should still have my list from yesterday. Going to bed so when my time comes up use it please, I have decided I want #4 on my list next. If he gets picked then just go down the list in order. Thanks

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry for the wait... I'll take Micheal McDonald.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks! Liza's up but off she wants Stephan Bonnar :thumb01:

Term is up and he's off line too. He wants Jacare! 

mattandbenny is up!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks! Liza's up but off she wants Stephan Bonnar :thumb01:
> 
> Term is up and he's off line too. He wants Jacare!
> 
> mattandbenny is up!


wow that was prompt  thanks  x


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No thank you for knowing what to do and sending lists. Some people just send one small one and the fighters go away to other people, but at least that's better than none at all.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Should there not be some kinda 'special' rules for G_Land, since he did send a list but then got shipped out to Afghan?

Kind different circumstances to the reasons other people missed.

Dunno, maybe let him pick at the end of the whole draft as it's looking like he could be out of the league if he misses again?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry for the delay how did I get skipped when I sent lists???


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Whom did you sent them to?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't speak for anybody else, but I got one list with 4 guys on it from G Land and they got got.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok just checked and all my picks on both my lists were taken. Oh well again sorry for holding things up!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Exceptions should be made when people have sent in lists already, and have a genuine excuse for not being online for a long time.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Continuing my Bellator theme, i'll pick the guy i think will win the featherweight bracket.... Alexandre Bezerra


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Rick Hawn please chaps. Damn I'm hungover.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Done. Did G send a new list to someone on the staff? Imma wait for a bit and if no responses, i can make his pick for him.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmmmm who to pick...new blood?.....Sure Ill take Habib Nurmagomedov


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And K R Y takes Terry Etim. TheLyotoLegion is next.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yushin Okami.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ruckus, your up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus wants Clay Guida. I was after him, I'll take Falcao.

Rauno is up!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Sorry for the wait... I'll take Micheal McDonald.


Dat steal.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I would like to propose that, like ESPN and Yahoo fantasy sports leagues, that points be given retroactively to fighters that fight this Saturday.

It's not fair to the people who picked good fighters that they have a fight in 2012 that essentially fizzles just because the draft takes way too long. Same goes for Luke Rockhold in SF. If this is a FFL for the year of 2012, then all fights in the year should be counted. Just my opinion.

If anything, at least give points to the guys who already had fighters on the card locked in...if you feel picking someone on the merits of a first round knockout and getting some quick easy points is too cheap...although I do think it will balance out.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Have you seen the vote?

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/98770-2012-ffl-draft-poll.html


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OK good. That's the fairest way to go.

It would be absolutely brutal to the guys who picked studs like Aldo, Mendes, Vitor to lose a fight like that. 

And the best part is that everyone from that card that's really worth picking is already locked in.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoever has a list of my picks can just disregard it, i'll make a new one for every pick. I take Stipe Miocic. 

Wukkadb is up next.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I pick Evan Dunham.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

..and luckbox is next.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Jon Fitch.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I was wondering when he would go.

Alright Mike28 is now up.​


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Weak sauce, I wanted in this. Dammit work


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Weak sauce, I wanted in this. Dammit work


Gotta leave the work man.. :dunno:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The draft moves on, Mike28 skipped again.

HOGH gets Forrest Griffin.

SM33 is up now!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> The draft moves on, Mike28 skipped again.
> 
> HOGH gets Forrest Griffin.
> 
> SM33 is up now!


wow, I was wondering if anyone was EVER gonna pick poor Forrest lol.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You never know he might go on a tear...

I sent SM33 a message but he hasn't come back online, so from his list he gets Diego Brandao.

hexabob69 is up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Forrest still fights?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im off out for the day shortly. As my pick is up after Hexabob69 i have submitted a two name list to a few guys just incase i am not around when it is my turn


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Renan Barao


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> Renan Barao


Already picked by Rauno


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Already picked by Rauno


yea..


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good job dudeabides, I believe all my picks are gone, I'll update my list for you.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Whoops... Let's try Mike Easton I do not see him... I hope he blows up with div now being added.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Someone should have Hixxy's pick


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not the guy, i'm thinking dudes.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I messaged Rauno, dudes and KRY? I'll take Charles Oliveria.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

^DAMN, I was hoping he might squeek by to my last pick.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I thought I messaged Rauno, dudes and KRY? I'll take Charles Oliveria.


You swine. That was my next pick.

Your up roflcopter


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I thought I messaged Rauno, dudes and KRY? I'll take Charles Oliveria.


God I hate you.

It's one thing to have someone steal your pick, it's another thing to have someone steal your pick RIGHT BEFORE YOUR PICK.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

*sigh*

This man I suppose.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I updated the op, guess Walker's up :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Muhammad "King Mo" Lawal.

420atalon is on the clock.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

James Te Huna


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alright- pipe is now on the clock.​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

pipe sent me a pm earlier in the 420 pick slot saying he wanted Tibau if 420 didn't take him, which we now know he didn't.

Guy Incognito is up but he also sent me a pm sayin' he had some, ah, pleasing to do tonight.
He wants Alexander Schlemenko.

So DragonSTriker is up to strike.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

aaaaaaaah all my picks are gone. It's okay, i've got some more. I'll send a revised list to Rauno and Dudeabides.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Uh oh I hope DragonStriker didn't go to bed>


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Me too he didn't send me anything for this league, maybe someone else? I did get a pm with CPL picks from him where he said he was going on vacation til the 14th. So who knows when that will be, it's the 14th in an hour where I live technically.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I had a list from him but all his picks have been gone since last round.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive still got two fighters in mind for my final pick, heres hoping one is still left!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

was confident I'll get my last pick as no one would think to go for him/her...but with 38 picks before my next go...I'm not too sure  lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

LizaG said:


> was confident I'll get my last pick as no one would think to go for him/her...but with 38 picks before my next go...I'm not too sure  lol


Might be the one im thinking of


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Might be the one im thinking of


hmmmmmm you've got me curious, paranoid...and anxious....

...and dopey, sleepy, slightly grupmy, a tad bashful.......


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dragonstriker skips.

SJ takes Ronny Markes
Toxic takes Patricio Freire 
St Paul Guy takes Patricky Freire
MRBRESK takes Thiago Silva
Killstarz takes Mark Hominick

All from a PM Dudeabides sent me. The power of sending in lists 

The Best Around is up again.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome! Cant believe hominick was still left!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn was hoping he would squeak by till next round....you know he will come out this year with a mission after his last fight!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I have two I'm holding out for and reaaaally hope don't get picked but I have a very bad feeling lol...my remaining choices have to slip by 31 people haha


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I will take Ryan Bader


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

"El Guapo" is up.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I was really hoping to get Johny Hendricks and Gray Maynard.. I was especially hoping for Gray cos i don't think he'll get a title shot in 2012.. that means every fight he has is very winnable and i see him fighting 3-4 times this year in order to state his case for another shot at the title.

If Thiago gets suspended again i am going to do something irrational.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll be online all day today waiting for my final pick 

Everyone is wondering who it's gonna be, i'll bet.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll take Ed Herman


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Still two guys i cant believe haven't been picked yet..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike28's up then.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea i've just had another look and made a list of 10 guys. Theres still 4 or 5 solid picks which i'm suprised havn't been had yet. Still 30 goes till my last pick, so i'm hoping i still have 3 or 4 of my 10 to pick from.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mike28 takes Pat Barry, back on DragonStriker.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Could get this boxed off in the next 24 hours! Especially with an event on tonight, hopefully everyone will be visiting the forum.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I just got home from vacation am I still in this lol.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes its your bloody pick lol


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow what are the chances ok I have no idea who to pick I literally just got back. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Im picking Alex Caceres


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> Im picking Alex Caceres


Is that a joke?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

"El Guapo" is up again.


And guess who's undefeated:










... at bantamweight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Quick quick, my guy is still available!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

El G sent me two lists by pm but they both ran out of available fighters, and he told me he was busy today so he couldn't pick UFC 142 winners. Maybe if he was too busy to pick 10 winners he could pick just the one guy for his team?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rubbish... I guess by the rules we have to wait 8 hours dont we..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I had to pick no idea who to pick first person who came to my head.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> I had to pick no idea who to pick first person who came to my head.


Id have taken his upcoming opponent instead... but you never know

Sent my last pick list to Hixxy and Dude.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah got them pipe, and whats cool is that i have a list of three, none of which are on your list


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Is that a joke?


He looked phenomenal against Escovedo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

My last pick will be a joke pick >_>


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel like a little kid at Christmas. No one is taking my last pick, i can feel it..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I feel like a little kid at Christmas. No one is taking my last pick, i can feel it..


So you make fun of mine


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> So you make fun of mine


I was only joking mate


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I was only joking mate


I know aren't you glad I am back lol at Toxic sending me like 5 pms and I wasn't even around.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey trying to look out for you, you should appreciate that shit.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hey trying to look out for you, you should appreciate that shit.


I do very much I was just like what are all these pms lol.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Spoiler for a fight tonight.



Whew, I thought seriously about picking Johnson for my second pick. I think he may be gone from the UFC now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He's gonna destroy some fools in Bellator's ww/mw/lhw tournament unless they make him pick one.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> He's gonna destroy some fools in Bellator's ww/mw/lhw tournament unless they make him pick one.


LOL


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> I'll take Ed Herman


*Oh you SON OF A BITCH!!!!!! Grrrrrr!!!!!!!!*  

That was my special last pick I didn't think anyone would choose  GARGH!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Best Around -Paul Daley
KillStarz -Diego Nunes

MRBRESK is on the clock.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn! very surprised Nunes wasn't picked a lot earlier.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

then my final pick for the 2012 FFL will be this man








i don't think he has what it takes to be top 5 in UFC so hopefully he gets lots of fights in Strikeforce this year. 

Was going to take Tony Ferguson but i'll leave him for someone else  I find it strange that Rogerio hasn't been taken yet aswell.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

St.Paul guy, it's your turn!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He was online at the start of his turn, hope this speeds up. I'm down to one last pick left on my list!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I checked my PM's and had one from St.Paul Guy since he's offline he gets... Antonio Rogerio Nogueira!

Next up, and also offline is Toxic and he wins... Joe Warren!

Then up would be SJ who told me to pick for him... Jason Miller!

And then comes DragonStriker who I didn't have anything for, so just sent him a draft time message. Hope some guys will be left for us late in the round pickers. Bummer that we couldn't finish in time for the show earlier tonight. Palhares, Belfort, and Barboza would have gotten nice points, but Aldo most of all.

So yeah, DragonStriker is up.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> . Bummer that we couldn't finish in time for the show earlier tonight. *Palhares*, Belfort, and *Barboza *would have gotten nice points, but Aldo most of all.


It's very annoying considering i have two of the 3 named.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My pick is still available!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Poor Mayhem... had to pick him up. I was a little worried that would be your last pick hixx, I'm glad it wasn't though!


My team is an american-brazillian sandwich with with miller white bread slapped on either end.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope it wasn't! Hope I get to make my pick this evening.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have no idea who to pick anymore.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Got one fighter I can't believe hasn't gone yet, I'd of picked him in round 1 if I actually thought for a second. Damnnnn. Hope he lasts


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

K R Y said:


> Got one fighter I can't believe hasn't gone yet, I'd of picked him in round 1 if I actually thought for a second. Damnnnn. Hope he lasts


well options are slim....not liking where this could be going....hands off my pick!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

There's 3 that I know of that should have gone before some of these later picks. My number one pick for my last pick I really can't believe is still available.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I guess DragonStriker's turn is up, and now Guy Incognito can go.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

There are two highly talented fatties that no one has picked yet! I almost couldn't decide what to do when it came to my last pick, so I just went with a favorite.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I sent dudes a list with 4 names on, just in case im asleep when it comes round to my last pick.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SJ said:


> There are two highly talented fatties that no one has picked yet! I almost couldn't decide what to do when it came to my last pick, so I just went with a favorite.


I know at least one fatty who i want.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like ill be waiting till tomorrow to make my final pick then.. Just hope McSweeney is still available..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Looks like ill be waiting till tomorrow to make my final pick then.. Just hope McSweeney is still available..


lmao :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nobody better not pick Pudz away from me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

To be fair Mcsweeney and Pudz should have been picked in the first round.. We are lucky that people decided to pick that Jones guy and that Edgar guy instead.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im holdin my breath for Tito


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

*St. Leg Kicker Is Mine Soon!*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just want the next person to make his bloody pick!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Intermission said:


> *St. Leg Kicker Is Mine Soon!*


Hes outlawed and you know it.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wait I got skipped again agh, I should have came on here instead of watching football.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Guy is skipped as of 20 mins ago. Pipe's turn.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Guy is skipped as of 20 mins ago. Pipe's turn.


 

Yup Guy Incognito is skipped and pipe is now on the clock.​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Walker said:


> Yup Guy Incognito is skipped and pipe is now on the clock.​


Does that mean he is out, that's three? Just wondering if that means his picks are now available. I don't want them but others might. Never was specified what happened to someone's picks if they got booted.

[edit]Actually I wouldn't mind his first pick. Although it would never make to me.[/edit]


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

pipe sent a pm that he wants Cole Miller.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll take Aoki I guess since Guy is out now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker's turn :thumbsup:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I'll take Aoki I guess since Guy is out now.


I knew it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Sucks that Guy is out of the league and sucks that I couldn't be the one to get Aoki this late in the draft but rules are rules.​ 
I'd take Barnett but he screwed me in the past with the failed drug test and limited fights so I'll go with *Brendan Schaub*. 

ROFLcopter is now up. :thumbsup:​


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

According to his message, ROFLcopter wants Eric Prindle.

hixxy's next. He knew he'd be asleep and sent a message that he wants Scott Jorgensen.

hexabob69 is on the clock.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Doubt it will make it to me, but I sent a list to Toxic and Dude. Off to bed.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Stefan Struve ...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Now SM33 is up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yesss!

Thanks I wanted this man


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ivan Menjivar.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks man :thumbsup: HOGH gets BJ Penn.

Mike28, you're on the clock.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh shit BJ Penn...forgot that guy still fights


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dennis Bermudez


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Luckbox is next.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

10 goes still me and there's still 3 guys available that i reallu would like to get!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

FCUK I wanted BJ. Hang on a second...

TJ Dillashaw is my final pick.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn you LuckBox


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

FFS BJ was ma pick


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wukkadb is up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Can you even pick retired fighters?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess you can pick whoever you want, it's your/their points.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Disregard my list, I will be around to make my pick today, at least I hope it is today.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, I'm here... give me a little bit to figure out my pick.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm going to go with my bjj instructor, Fabricio 'Morango' Camoes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

.. and i'll take Roy Nelson. dudes is on the clock.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Antonio Silva.

Ruckus must still be asleep, his #2 choice is Tony Ferguson.

TheLyotoLegion is up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Derek Brunson.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Josh Barnett


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Court Mcgee for me


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Gotta head off for a while, my luck this is where everyone wipes out my list hahaha


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hawndo's turn.. And how did i miss Ferguson was still available.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

****, Ferguson was my pick 

Dave Herman for me please.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope mattandbenny is pretty quick, I want to be done with this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mattandbenny, go.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

GO GO GO !!!! The past 3-4 picks went pretty fast lets finish this up!!!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Come on! Almost there....come on! come! come on!.......almost there!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

420atalon said:


> I'll take Aoki I guess since Guy is out now.





Walker said:


> Sucks that Guy is out of the league and sucks that I couldn't be the one to get Aoki this late in the draft but rules are rules.


This thing has awful awful rules.

I don't get Aldo's first round KO in a title fight, and he gets to pick Aoki in the 5th round (a top ten pick). All because of terrible time constraints and bad planning. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> This thing has awful awful rules.
> 
> I don't get Aldo's first round KO in a title fight, and he gets to pick Aoki in the 5th round (a top ten pick). All because of terrible time constraints and bad planning. :thumbsdown:


I think they have a money back guarantee. :eek01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> This thing has awful awful rules.
> 
> I don't get Aldo's first round KO in a title fight, and he gets to pick Aoki in the 5th round (a top ten pick). All because of terrible time constraints and bad planning. :thumbsdown:


We're going to change it all and come back with a whole new format next time, that's assured.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Travis Browne please. Well happy nobody picked him!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Term's up.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I will go with Shane Del Rosario


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ben Saunders.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

..aand Inters up.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dustin Porier


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Which means "El Guapo" is next.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Dustin Porier


He was selected already- by me. ​


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry, I could have sworn I didn't see him on the front page. Give me a minute

Edit: John Makdessi


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Even if (when?) the 6 skipped people redoing their picks take another 8 hours each, this draft will still be done in time for Friday's UFC on FX 1. That's why the threads up for it already if anybody wondered. "El G" is still up btw.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll take George Sotiropoulos


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DragonStriker, you have one more left in you?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im supprised no one had Cole Konrad you know


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

pipe said:


> Im supprised no one had Cole Konrad you know


Was going to pick him until i realised there was another fatty available.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So close yet so far


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Just got that DragonStriker Mizugaki pick in pm. Hexabob is up now, he chooses Eduardo Dantas in a pm he sent last night. I checked the HOGH list and that went with Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, Big Nog! 

The Best Around is up with his last pick :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry guys I took so long again I saw I was second to go before I went to bed I slept too late figured I would wake up early and just pick.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sucks for whoever picked Mo, he just got busted for roids.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Walker said:


> Muhammad "King Mo" Lawal.
> 
> 420atalon is on the clock.


Getting your drop/add ready?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can i drop GSP yet??


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure, just made the add/drop thread here...

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...001-2012-ffl-add-drop-thread.html#post1536135


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I would assume you have to wait until the draft is complete.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I will take Clifford Starks


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

And to wrap up the 2012 draft I will take Aaron Simpson


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yay lets do this


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh.......my.......god........................​ 





























It finally ends. raise01:​


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

We do the happy dance.

:happy03:


----------

